# F11 error (drain) in Miele dishwasher; clean with citric acid?



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

i agree with you on removing the drain hose and ensuring it is cleaned out.

Running plain vinegar through a cycle once in awhile to keep it clean from sediment buildup is all that is needed.

In regards to the non-return valve; When you had that off, did you check and see if the impeller was free and not jammed? Move it by hand, make sure there is no broken glass or junk in there and it moves freely. 

At over 10 years old, maybe drain pump is going bad. Idk.

Hope you get it figured out soon mx13.


----------



## mx13 (Apr 8, 2007)

I poked around a couple of weeks ago and couldn't find any loose material by the impeller or anywhere else. So, yes, aging of the drain pump is one explanation that I'm afraid of.

I just ran the citrate wash. We'll see if we get any more error codes...


----------



## puttster (Apr 30, 2012)

I have one of those. And no interest in calling an authorized dealer to fix it when it goes bad. What's the vinegar douche, just pour a bottle in the bottom and rinse?


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

fill a glass with vinegar and put it in the middle of the dishwasher upright and run a cycle, vinegar will slowly mix with water


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Our Samsung gave drain code error but no water was ever left in tub. But it would not complete its cycle to rinse, dry, complete.
Took it apart (disconnected plumbing and electric, pulled out of counter and removed bottom) and found that the little bags (pods?) that DW detergent comes in these days were not completely dissolving. Gunk and residue made water level sensor confused. Lots of Youtube videos to guide. But a bit beyond typical homeowner. No problems since.
Remaining pods we cut open and dump powder into load area.


----------



## motorapido (Jan 27, 2019)

On my Miele dishwasher, I can remove a little plastic shroud that allows me to remove a tube with a large ball bearing check valve, and beneath that sits the nylon impeller blades. I find when I get your same error that almost always, something is gumming up the impeller blades. You can just reach them with a finger tip or use a wooden chop stick, and rotate the impeller blades in both directions to clean out the blockage. I'll get the error every other cycle or so for a week or so, and each time I get the error I spend five minutes cleaning the check valve and impeller blades, and eventually I can go many months without getting the error. It is probably best to scrap off most food scraps before putting stuff in the dishwasher to get rid of large chunks that can gum up the impeller and check valve.


----------

